# pc failure no signal and 100 percent gpu fan speed



## DonKabat (May 28, 2016)

hi i am from slovakia sorry for my bad language, but i need really help. 2 years i have broken pc or what and i cant repair i have no idea what is with my pc. my pc spec:

MB: ASUS P6T SE, Procesor: INTEL i7 950 3.2 GHz , CPU COOLER: NOCTUA D14, GPU: ATI SAPPHIRE HD 5970 2 giga DDR5, RAM: 6 GIGA DDR3 1750 MHz TRIPLE CHANEL CL 7-7-7-20, HDD: SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1000 GB 7200 rpm, CASE: SILVERSTONE SST-FT02B FORTRESS B, PSU: ZALMAN ZM850-HP, DVD: SAMSUNG DVDRW, mouse: ROCCAT KONE V2

Problem: my pc work fine but in stress not. when i try run game my pc immediately turn off monitor black screen no sygnal, and is quiet, OR no sygnal and 100 percent GPU fan!... i must only hold power button cca 5 second and pc turned off. this problem is not only in games. this same problem my pc doing sometimes when i watching videos in youtube, or download movies with cztorrent and watch movie at the same time too. OR and this is crazy THIS problem my pc doing when i click on start control panels PROGRAM AND FEATURES. and BAM no sygnal ane 100 percent GPU fan. its crazy. no games no system specs, sometimes no youtube videos and movies play. my pc is totally strange. 1,5 yaer work fine! but now 2 years is my pc totally bad.  i try all i try reinstall drivers, format hdd, reinstal clear system win 7 reinstal win 10. nothing. on windows 10 is the SAME. i dont understand what is bad, what is broken. it looks fine all works idle pc run. my temperatures is fine and normal. of course is not about temp because this problem my pc doing in windows idle too, when i click on programs and features or youtube videos sometimes. is really strange problem. today i try open pc totaly clean, put all cables out and back in, i try my 3 of slots RAMS, I tried it one by one, i tried my gpu in to second PCI E slot, i try all, but the problem is still here. pc run on default ...help me please. thanks


----------



## Brusfantomet (May 28, 2016)

My first thogths goes to the GPU, try running  gpu-z and report back the temps (or taker a screen shot and post it). Set it to log parameters to .txt file and make it loose signal. then post that log here.

My theory is that the GPU is overheating, do you still get sound from the youtube video you are playing? or does that also get cut? this is because the GPU fan is running at 100 % all the time and the symptoms seem like GPU failure to me.

I have no problem understanding you here, but coming to you as a Norwegian with dyslexia, some web browsers have built in spell checker, and some have it as add-ons.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 29, 2016)

clean all the fans in the machine, go find a spare PSU too


----------



## DonKabat (May 29, 2016)

Brusfantomet said:


> My first thogths goes to the GPU, try running  gpu-z and report back the temps (or taker a screen shot and post it). Set it to log parameters to .txt file and make it loose signal. then post that log here.
> 
> My theory is that the GPU is overheating, do you still get sound from the youtube video you are playing? or does that also get cut? this is because the GPU fan is running at 100 % all the time and the symptoms seem like GPU failure to me.
> 
> I have no problem understanding you here, but coming to you as a Norwegian with dyslexia, some web browsers have built in spell checker, and some have it as add-ons.



ok i find really some weird in the log, wtf... its bug or what, because when i reset pc the temperature back to 52 look the log. its look like my gpu overclock yourself or what ...look ampers and temperature omfg in log and video too

first failure benchmark totally not work no signal but no 100 percent gpu fan, and when i reset pc, windows start and thes second failure and 100 percent gpu fan. its crazy 32750 C on gpu? wtf? why? windows start in idle and 32750  temperature?  look on my video what hapend










please watch the second video, i only click on programs and features in system










and second log


----------



## DonKabat (May 29, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> clean all the fans in the machine, go find a spare PSU too



pc is clean


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 29, 2016)

Do you remember the conditions that everything bad started happening? Like was it after a driver update or did you replace the gpu card? did it start after the upgrade to Win10?

Start by checking your PSU failed or if the PSU's fan stopped working. If you have a spare PSU or can borrow one, use it to test with.

Next check your gpu card, is the heat sink loose, is there any issues with the 6/8 power cable or its socket on the card?


----------



## DonKabat (May 29, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Do you remember the conditions that everything bad started happening? Like was it after a driver update or did you replace the gpu card? did it start after the upgrade to Win10?
> 
> Start by checking your PSU failed or if the PSU's fan stopped working. If you have a spare PSU or can borrow one, use it to test with.
> 
> Next check your gpu card, is the heat sink loose, is there any issues with the 6/8 power cable or its socket on the card?



the problem start i think first, when i want clean my pc from the dust, and i take out the GPU clean and put the gpu back, i think its cca 2 years ago and problem is still here.
no windows 10 is not cause of this problem, this problem is on all windows. watch the videos pls,  i only open jpg sometimes or click on programs and features in system and failure is here. games this pc not run absolutly,  idk what is it, i try now uninstall newest driver, because i mean that is for too much new driver because this is old gpu, but this problem doing without drivers TOO ! i try click on programs and features in system without gpu drivers  instaled, but the same: no signal and 100 percent gpu fan. fan on psu is ok. butt, it is possible that is bad PSU? when this pc failure on opening jpgs or open web browser facebook, or system stufs? its no stress for pc no?  cables in GPU is 6 and 6+2. but i think cables is ok because is enough when i put out 2 pin cable andgpu not started, so cables is ok.


----------



## Caring1 (May 29, 2016)

Is CF enabled?
remember it is two chips on one card, if GPU-z doesn't show CF, then something is wrong with the card or it isn't enabled.
edit: you've listed the card as a 2Gb, but they are only 1Gb, and I see from the video it is enabled.


----------



## DonKabat (May 29, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Is CF enabled?
> remember it is two chips on one card, if GPU-z doesn't show CF, then something is wrong with the card or it isn't enabled.
> edit: you've listed the card as a 2Gb, but they are only 1Gb, and I see from the video it is enabled.


----------



## Caring1 (May 29, 2016)

I have a feeling this is more a driver issue,  do the crash logs give any indication of what is causing the system to reboot?
The fan spinning at 100% is normal during system start up, when it crashes the fan keeps spinning as the system hasn't actually stopped, it is resetting.


----------



## DonKabat (May 29, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I have a feeling this is more a driver issue,  do the crash logs give any indication of what is causing the system to reboot?
> The fan spinning at 100% is normal during system start up, when it crashes the fan keeps spinning as the system hasn't actually stopped, it is resetting.



i write all up on my post and i upload videos and logs, u see my videos? and this crash my pc doing without drivers too. i uninstall ati drivers but pc still crash.


----------



## Caring1 (May 29, 2016)

I meant system drivers, not graphic card drivers.
Your GPU will still show a picture using basic VGA drivers.


----------



## DonKabat (May 29, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I meant system drivers, not graphic card drivers.
> Your GPU will still show a picture using basic VGA drivers.



what u mean: Your GPU will still show a picture using basic VGA drivers? and this doing 2 years, i formated hdd 10 x and reinstal all. nothing help. maybe is some bad set in bios or what idk. i try make video of my bios.










and is normal, that gpu-z show me in one chip driver 15.200.1062.1004 WHQL Catalyst 15.7.1
                                                  and second chip driver 15.200.1062.1004 WHQL crimson 16.2.1

??? watch a video.  








i trying install uninstall more drivers today because i try some what fix my problem... , but i uninstall 16.2.1 and install 15.7.1 why gpu-z show me 16.2.1 too in second chip? this is chaos. maybe i must formated hdd again. but this is not cause of my problem. this problem i have 2 years.  yes and please, ist here some good program how totally uninstall ati gpu driver from my pc? because i uninstall only normal in programs and features ati drivers, and then in safe mode uninstal all ati stuffs in driver sweeper program. but its not enough i think, because gpu z show me this chaos, 2 drivers in one gpu


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 29, 2016)

DonKabat said:


> the problem start i think first, when i want clean my pc from the dust, and i take out the GPU clean and put the gpu back, i think its cca 2 years ago and problem is still here.


This could be an issue if you accidentally damaged any part of the gpu card, it might also have left a piece of dirt or dust or even a piece of hair in a critical spot. You might also have damaged the socket on the motherboard or could also affected by some contaminant. I will assume you taken out the card and cleaned again since, which might mean that really isnt the problem and it could be driver related.

One thing you might want try is the touch test. Take the side off the case and feel around. Touch everything and make sure nothing is overheating, touch every heat sink and transistor you are able to reach on the graphics card and motherboard.

Drivers:
First step would be to clean all old driver that may still be lurking in windows, uninstalling drivers from the Add/Remove Programs doesnt mean squat, there is always something left behind (thats been happening since win3.1 ).

Search and remover old drivers with DDU driver cleaner.

You should only have the very basic VGA drivers, see if anything changes. Boot into windows safe mode again and try to make it have an error.

Edit: IIRC, you have to disable crossfire, install the drivers then enable crossfire thru the catalyst software. For you to have 2 different drivers installed means you might have updated drivers and skipped that particular step.


----------



## DonKabat (May 29, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> This could be an issue if you accidentally damaged any part of the gpu card, it might also have left a piece of dirt or dust or even a piece of hair in a critical spot. You might also have damaged the socket on the motherboard or could also affected by some contaminant. I will assume you taken out the card and cleaned again since, which might mean that really isnt the problem and it could be driver related.
> 
> One thing you might want try is the touch test. Take the side off the case and feel around. Touch everything and make sure nothing is overheating, touch every heat sink and transistor you are able to reach on the graphics card and motherboard.
> 
> ...



uninstalling drivers from the Add/Remove Programs, ok but i have problem when i click on system and proframs and features add and remove program my pc failure, no sygnal and 100 gpu fan, and i must turn off pc. 30 x failed and 1 time maybe i can go to add and remove section. its horreble. 

yes i celan my gpu with air duster spray its compressed gas and this shit a little spray liquid gas, but the liquid it's wet but evaporates it, and i make it when i have gpu out from pc. ... It is possible that the gas dries inside the GPU and when i turned on pc Something happened, something blew??


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 29, 2016)

DonKabat said:


> uninstalling drivers from the Add/Remove Programs, ok but i have problem when i click on system and proframs and features add and remove program my pc failure, no sygnal and 100 gpu fan, and i must turn off pc. 30 x failed and 1 time maybe i can go to add and remove section. its horreble.
> 
> yes i celan my gpu with air duster spray its compressed gas and this shit a little spray liquid gas, but the liquid it's wet but evaporates it, and i make it when i have gpu out from pc. ... It is possible that the gas dries inside the GPU and when i turned on pc Something happened, something blew??



After you uninstall from Add/Remove *also use* DDU program from link I gave you.

IDK if compressed air will cause anything to blow UNLESS your PC Was still running when you were cleaning it out. It would not hurt to take the card out again to look inside the socket with bright light and magnifying glass.

Also, if you have another card to use for testing default VGA windows drivers and see if you can borrow a card from from a friend or relative to diagnose the issue


----------



## DonKabat (May 29, 2016)

Now i uninstal complette drivers i have only vga basic driver, but failure still repeat on my gpu, black and 100 fan or black and quite. When quite i can reset wnen 100 fan i must hold power button  omg maybe is the gpu really dead. I still clean slots on MB and all, this is not contamined, and i try second pcie slot its the same failure.

i try switch cables 6 and 6+2 left to righr and 2 pin from 1 cable to second, nothing helps, still failure.  maybe i try disable crossfire, where is the setings? in catalist is only this

FRAMEPACING on off... this is on and off second core?


and can i try put gpu in to PCIe3 slot? i look now i have 3 pscie 16x slots on MB bud two is blue color and one pcie3 is white, its the same slot? same speed? can i try this slot?

in manual is this
3 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (at x16/x16/x4 mode)
1 x PCIe x1
2 x PCI

so this white pciex16 is only x4 ? what is it? so i cant put in to this slot gpu hm?

edit: oh man i cant try white pcie x4 my cables its too short  butt i think it will the same , this is not pcie slots faul.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 30, 2016)

in gpu-z it shows you were in the correct card slot, look at bus interface that shows the x16.

did you use DDU before you installed the current drivers?

I dont know where you can find the setting to disable crossfire without catalyst drivers being installed, I had thought it would be in the motherboard BIOS, but I didnt see anything in the video. What I didnt see are any settings for crossfire in the video of the Bios, I may have missed it, idk. This brings me to another thought, I noticed the date on the Bios (2010 in the video) have you looked to see if there is an update for your motherboard BIOS?  If everything was fine 2 years ago, I dont think this is an issue but ya never know.


do you have a failure in windows safe mode?

While using the default windows drivers (no AMD drivers installed, check windows update.

If there is nothing to update, navigate to :

Win10: Settings ~> System ~> Display ~> Scroll down to "Advanced Display Settings" ~>Scroll to "Dsiplay adapter properties" ~> this opens a new window that shows what Adapter you are using ~> Click on "Properties" (make sure you are in admin mode) ~> click the "Driver" tab ~> from here you can get driver details (these should be Microsoft owned drivers not AMD) and you can  "update driver" ~> opens a new window to "search automatically for update driver software, more then likely there is nothing to update, so get the driver version and date from the current drivers.

By now you should have up to date Windows default VGA drivers only installed.

Leave it that way until we determine if the card is truly screwed or not. If you have to buy a new card you will have a clean environment when installing the new cards drivers.

So now, do you have any thermal paste to re-seat the cards heat sink?

If yes, then proceed.  With the heatsink off, inspect the card carefully for any signs of failure, i.e., burnt transistors, etc. They are small so use a magnifying glass to get a real close look. Also, Be careful what you touch on the card.


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2016)

card is toast,
you can try baking it other then that toss it
failure at load with no video or corrupted video on reset means a dead card not a driver issue


----------



## jaggerwild (May 30, 2016)

Try re SEATING the card! Remove the card, use a rubber eraser to clean off the PIN's that go into the PCI-E slot(do NOT TOUCH IT) after cleaning with eraser wipe and confirm RE SEATING. See if it helps you


----------



## D007 (May 30, 2016)

I would literally rebuild the entire PC, rather than let it sit for two years.. Take it apart and put it back together, piece by piece..
And I'd reformat if that didn't fix it.


----------



## DonKabat (May 30, 2016)

yes, i uninstall amd drivers, then i start windows in safe mode and use your program DDU, then i reset pc, i try make failure in only VGA drivers, but the cart still failed, without drivers too, and i try in safe mode , failed too. my gpu failed all the time.  i think its not problem with temperature, because i normalny use this pc in idle mode i watch movies and youtube, or listen music, i have started in windows this pc all days and NO failure, only when i run special things in windows or game, and i have in windows max cca 55-57 C temperature, but sometimes gpu make this fail, or when i open system, controls panels, program and features add remove,  when i click on this operation and windows list what i have instaled on my pc, 48 out of 50 cases each my pc failed, like no signal and 100 percent speed gpu fan. but in idle in windows my pc work ok. i can started this pc 20 hours and NO failure, only when i doing some, ..for this i think that its not a overheating problem. now i writing and use this pc, i normally work, But I can not do anything more.. and that's why my problem so special and strange. this pc not acepted games, no game run, when i run game or benchmark this pc make failure immediately. and sometimes failed in videos, or internet browser, or when i download movie with uTorrent and watching videos in youtube  for example. but when i watch only video, or only download things with uTorrent and i do not do anything else, pc work fine! i must do only one thing, when i download and watch movie and browse in internet at the same time, It usually takes a short while and pc make this failure no screen and 100 percent gpu. oh yes and always in program and features add remove window screen. its weird really. with all type drivers, or without drivers, or on windows 7 or win 10, or in pcie one or second slot in motherboard, i have still this problem.

and u see my GPUz logs ? it looks like my gpu overclock yourself or what, in failure have clock 3000  Mhz and more ampers like normal , and show 32,765 temperature i dont understand. try to look this logs and videos. i was post  up in my post.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 30, 2016)

If its a DUAL core 5970(I think) there famous for heat/drivers issue to the point people gave them away. You could try the Oven baking trick like OneMoar suggested. Here's a link to a video of someone doing it.


----------



## DonKabat (May 30, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> If its a DUAL core 5970(I think) there famous for heat/drivers issue to the point people gave them away. You could try the Oven baking trick like OneMoar suggested. Here's a link to a video of someone doing it.



please read what i wrote, my GPU is not dead... i Explains up


----------



## OneMoar (May 30, 2016)

card is dead failure at gaming means a bad card


----------



## DonKabat (May 30, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> card is dead failure at gaming means a bad card



Ok and why my gpu make the same failure when sometimes i open web brwser, or only jpg picture, or always when i only click on icon program and features add/remove program is control pa els in windows. The same failure no signal and 100 percent gpu fan speed. Add and remove system icon is not stress for gpu like games no? So why?


----------



## R-T-B (May 30, 2016)

DonKabat said:


> Ok and why my gpu make the same failure when sometimes i open web brwser, or only jpg picture, or always when i only click on icon program and features add/remove program is control pa els in windows. The same failure no signal and 100 percent gpu fan speed. Add and remove system icon is not stress for gpu like games no? So why?



Generally because it's a bad card?  I mean, a lot of those tasks you just listed use the card.  They draw to your monitor, don't they?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 30, 2016)

DonKabat said:


> please read what i wrote, my GPU is not dead... i Explains up



Don't come in here asking for help then try to convince ME YOU KNOW COMPUTER'S when clearly you do not! Go talk down to you wife..................You may want to learn words like2D and 3D, in 2D your card works in 3D it fails its the GPU.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 31, 2016)

I agree the card may be damaged beyond repair but only because there was a problem with the heatsinks on the card. IF you dont know how to re-seat the cards heatsink either have someone do it for you or buy a new card and be done with it.


----------



## DonKabat (May 31, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I agree the card may be damaged beyond repair but only because there was a problem with the heatsinks on the card. IF you dont know how to re-seat the cards heatsink either have someone do it for you or buy a new card and be done with it.



u think that my problem iswith my headsink? i will musttake out headsink and use new paste? uf i dont know doing this operation. i never do before. but its good idea i must try it


----------



## D007 (May 31, 2016)

Meh.. If it dies, bake it.. Look at the tutorial..
Sounds like your GPU is dying though.
GPU's don't always just die. They tend to die in stages..
Loss of response, black screens, artifacts, crashes.. Then they just stop working eventually..
Just like what you're dealing with.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 31, 2016)

DonKabat said:


> u think that my problem iswith my headsink? i will musttake out headsink and use new paste? uf i dont know doing this operation. i never do before. but its good idea i must try it


i dont like to repeat myself but yes  a few posts ago if you had read it all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 1, 2016)

just go buy a new card. then find someone who knows how to take heatsinks off the old card and reapply them with thermal compound/interface material, try the card in a totally different machine. Ive seen psus cause issues too


----------

